
Microsoft patches critical Windows Defender RCE vulnerability - runesoerensen
https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/security/4022344.aspx
======
runesoerensen
Context:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14278584](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=14278584).

Confirmed to address this vulnerability:
[https://twitter.com/taviso/status/861742497227128834](https://twitter.com/taviso/status/861742497227128834)

More details from the Project Zero researchers:
[https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-
zero/issues/detail?id=12...](https://bugs.chromium.org/p/project-
zero/issues/detail?id=1252&desc=5)

